# V6 / V-Cube 6x6x6 Mod thread



## watermelon (Dec 27, 2008)

I was wondering if those of you who have tried out various mods on your V-Cube 6x6x6 could post your experiences/times in this thread.

On a side note, I personally haven't tried any mods yet, and wanted to see if it was possible to get fast times without modding, or if modding was necessary for good times.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 27, 2008)

Well... i've done only 2 mods. the fisrst one was just sanding the largest internal pieces flat. That improved the p
outer slices immensely, but left the inner slices pretty mediocre. I loved the cube and was actually able to speedaolve it witbout the worries of popping, I then tried scott bedard's mod. that was a complee failure. I absolutely hated it. Luckily MeMyself&Pi had amod that was similar wnough to scott's that i was able to salvage the cube. Thepin mod is just great. I've done it on 2 6x6xs. The first one turned out great, but the second had some small issues with the pins, I think that I have fixed it and am pretty happy with it. If you can follow directions pretty well, I suggest doing the pin mod. the first mod is pretty easy to do and improves the puzzle a bunch.


----------



## crazyasianskills (Dec 27, 2008)

I did the Dene mod, which is sanding down the corners, and edge center pieces (I guess you could call them that, not sure what they are) and I do not have to worry about popping so much anymore, I rarely get pops in a solve, and if I do, it is always easy to fix.


----------



## TheJoker (Apr 13, 2009)

hello sir... is there any links to the other mod??? like can you point to a link to where we can find other mod...???

as i only find the PIN MOD... but where is the other mod links...???

thanks a lot...???

and i search the forum... no luck finding any V6 MOD... even google... i would like to compare which is the best MOD out there...


----------



## TheJoker (May 5, 2009)

*6x6 pin mode... Question...???*

hello sir... all to those mod their V6 with PIN MOD by memyself&pi...

i follow the instruction well... and ended up with a great V6... and i love it... no doubt about that... reduce my time by 30 seconds... getting consistent result...

but i have a little, if not big concerned... cuz V6 is expensive... and the PIN MOD make this V6 more greater...

i'm asking MEMYSELF&PI and to those other who mod their V6 with PIN MOD...

the 4 centers surrounding the screw underneath where the pin glued... and all 24 of them is cheaping some plastic... scratching at the tip of the center... i don't know how to describe it... but i hope you get it...

when i clean my v6 and i found out that all 24 of them at the tip all have scratches... what i'm concerned is... as this is a expensive cube... what it make it after a month or two months of use... it seems the damage/scratches is getting large... every time i turn the outer layer...

is it normal... should i leave at that and use the cube as if nothing happened underneath... 

hope you guys can enlightened me about it...

thanks a lot... hehehehhehe...


----------



## Vulosity (May 5, 2009)

You can cut the pins a TINY bit shorter, but not so much that the pins become useless. 

btw, are you trying to type like the Joker?


----------



## TheJoker (May 5, 2009)

thanks... but i cut it short enough to not loose it function for the misalignment... but it still making scratches on those tip of the 24 centers...

hope the damage will not make the v6 render useless over the time of use... this is expensive cube... you know what i mean...

also hoping memyself&pi and others could explain the long term effect of this damage...

OT...
this is me since the computer chat invented... leaving 3 period/dot at every sentences... didn't know THE JOKER is typing like this... but it is great if it is... cuz he is my favorite comic villain... ever since... and use this NICK on every forum/chat i got into since 1996 starting on BBS time using dialup modem up to now... TheJoker... hehehehehe...


----------



## dougbenham (May 5, 2009)

I had a similar question. I supplied this picture to memyselfandpi:







He said that those pins would be much too long. They should be very very small nubs just barely enough to touch the center pieces. The combined friction of all 4 pins scraping against each of the center pieces is enough to keep the cube core in alignment.

My solution was the following:
First leave the pins long. Do a couple turns and if you can visibly see shavings from your cube falling out, open the cube up and trim the pins down more. Repeat continuously until there is very little shavings. However, there should be some scraping at least, because this means that there is some friction happening here. Don't worry about the cube though, it should be fine. I haven't heard of many people ruining their cube this way.


----------



## dougbenham (May 5, 2009)

Here I changed the picture to show a picture from the inside of the cube:





The R stands for the screw rivet.

This is what the pins should look like. Just barely enough to touch the centers.


----------



## TheJoker (May 5, 2009)

yup... that what i did... make the pin small enough for the misalignment... turns well... but still scraping some plastic...

well okay... since you assured me it has no effect at all... at least i'm at ease now...

love my my cube now...

thanks alot... heheheheheh...


----------



## TheJoker (May 5, 2009)

hope this is not considered as a double post... just adding one more question...

as i solved my v6 earlier... i encounter 2 misalignment... just little misalign... it move a little bit and i can't turn my cube... if i gave a ratio of my solve...

it happened twice in 20 solves... is it normal for this pin mod that you have a misalign sometimes... are you experiencing it also...

cuz as memyself&pi said on his video... the glued thing reduces 67%... and the four pin reduces the remaining 33%... so 100% it won't misalign... but it happened to twice... but a little bit and that's enough to not able make a turn unless you put it back... and it is a little hard to align it...

anybody could explain it... MEMYSELF&PI... hope you read this...

thanks a lot... hehehehehhe...


----------



## masterofthebass (May 5, 2009)

OMG STOP WITH THE ELLIPSES! it makes your posts lose 100% of its value instantly. I use ellipses fairly often, but I mean... come on.


----------



## dougbenham (May 5, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> OMG STOP WITH THE ELLIPSES! it makes your posts lose 100% of its value instantly. I use ellipses fairly often, but I mean... come on.



yeah seriously.



TheJoker said:


> as i solved my v6 earlier... i encounter 2 misalignment... just little misalign... it move a little bit and i can't turn my cube...


as long as you have done the following, you should not have any misalignment issues:

*Strongly* glued the 2 internal pieces to the center piece
*Strongly* glued the 4 pins into the appropriate screw rivets.

If you have any misalignment problems after you have applied the described modifications then there is a great probability that one of the internal pieces has lost its bond to the center piece (glue worn off) or pin(s) have fallen out of the screw rivets (glue worn off).



as long as you have done the following, you should not have any clicking issues:

Apply the misalignment mods.
*Precisely* trim off the bumps on the pieces displayed at 3:55 of the 2nd part of the modification video (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7_7BNxOU5s)
*Precisely* trim off the bumps on the pieces displayed at 7:08 of the 1st part of the modification video (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iznig98N6zA)

If you have any clicking problems after you have applied the described modifications then there is a great probability that you did not *precisely* trim off the bumps on the pieces. If necessary, use sand paper to get the bumps completely removed.



TheJoker said:


> if i gave a ratio of my solve... it happened twice in 20 solves...


That would be a 1 to 10 ratio..


----------



## TheJoker (May 6, 2009)

sorry. it just my habit for 20 years of computing. well will try my hard not to do it. again, sorry. thanks.

for the misalignment, it doesn't happened now. maybe i just turn the cube and made a mistake and it does misalign. but since yesterday no misalignment now.

i follow the instruction very well. in fact it took me 2 days to mod my cube as i don't want to make any mistake.

and again thanks a lot and i appreciate it very much. and again very sorry for the periods.

and if not too much. i would like to ask one more and last question. as i solved my v6, it always falling some white particle as if i have a dundruff falling off my head. is this normal also???

thanks a lot. heheheheheh.


----------



## dougbenham (May 6, 2009)

TheJoker said:


> and if not too much. i would like to ask one more and last question. as i solved my v6, it always falling some white particle as if i have a dundruff falling off my head. is this normal also???



I've already answered this question.. Here I will show you what I said:



dougbenham said:


> However, there should be some scraping at least, because this means that there is some friction happening here.


----------



## TheJoker (May 6, 2009)

dougbenham said:


> TheJoker said:
> 
> 
> > and if not too much. i would like to ask one more and last question. as i solved my v6, it always falling some white particle as if i have a dundruff falling off my head. is this normal also???
> ...



ooopppsss... sorry... thanks again...


----------



## TheJoker (Jun 11, 2009)

*6x6x6 new mod... AKA PIN MOD...*

hey guys... i found a new way to eliminate the misalignment totally...

thanks to MMP's pin mod... but this mod is not for a new V6... you have to break-in the cube... it must be loose enough... i tried it on my very loose V6 black...

you have to apply every step on MMP's pin mod... but except for the four (4) pin... i will explain it to you later... just bear with me...

the two pieces that glued on one of the center is actually reducing 83%... well it is my friend and i calculation... as i'm a computer engineer and he's a mechanical engineer...

here is the breakdown... we have 6 side... the two pieces that glued on the center... and let say we put it on TOP (U)... then this eliminate misalignment on L R F B... so only U D is left... which 4/6... or 2/3 which is 66.67%... correct me if i'm wrong...

you will encounter misalignment only on U D turn... or we can call it the bad slice as it was called on this thread... so that is what the 4 pin mod was for... eliminate the remaining misalign... as to our calculation... remove the 2/6 or 1/3 which 33.33%... it is a very good mod... but not 100% full proof... we can still encounter misalignment like in this thread...

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12224

but after some thinkering with my friend... we found out how to eliminate all the misalignment avoiding the PIN MOD which is an excellent idea... the bad slice or U D slice...

what we did is... take note... apply this to only a loose V6... or a V6 that break-in enough... as the tension on a new V6 is very hard... here is why... you can also revert this from MMP's PIN MOD... just remove the 4 pin and apply this mod...

here it goes...

remember the two pieces that glued on one center... you have to make it permanently and not moving by gluing it on the screw NOT ON THE CORE... GLUE ON THE SCREW... and we found out a better way to make it permanently and not moving but reversible in case you want to continue the PIN MOD of MMP...

here is you gonna do... align the screw diagonally to core... and find a small thin pin with a length of .3 inch well small enough to touch the screw and the center... then apply super glue...

here is some rough pictures...






you should align the screw and the center to the core like the top image... be more accurate with this... and be sure it was perfectly align to the core... you should know how to align this... especially the screw... as one of the tutorials of MMP's pin mod... you have to align 4 screw... and this mod... only one screw...

and the screw with the center should be look like at the middle image...

then the pin applied like the bottom image...

here is some tip to do this... apply the pin on the screw first... put some very reliable super glue... we found out that the more expensive is up to the task than the cheaper one... then let it dry for 30 minutes...

then align the center like the bottom image... then apply some super glue on it...

why we did it on this angle... because the center that be going in there whatever color it is will not be going anywhere or to any place... it will stuck in that corner with the two pieces glued on center... and since the center will not be moving... then the pin will be hidden neatly underneath... and will not cause any (more... if you applied already the MMP's pin mod first) to other centers...

well you must be using... again... a very good superglue here... cause this will replace the 4 pin mod...

then let it dry well give it more time to dry... let say 3 hours or more...

guys... you will amaze that it will not misalign anymore... JASON BAUM... on the other thread and others who encounter it a lot... like myself...

you can give it a try... just be sure to align the center to the core and follow the image supply for the pin... and USE a very good super glue...

well you can remove it... just apply some little force... and continue with MMP's pin mod... no harm done... as it was said earlier... it is reversible... it will not be permanent...

it is a very long post... but surely you all will be glad... i will some video on this... if i have some time... as it was only one tiny mod added to MMP's pin mod... which has a great tutorials with his mod...

so this will suffice this tiny mod...

thanks a lot... hehehehehehhehe...


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 11, 2009)

Ellipses...


----------



## Dene (Jun 11, 2009)

Gluing the 2 inner pieces stops the misalignment on 2 slices. There are three slices. Therefore one third of the slices can still misalign. I really couldn't stand to read the post in much detail, so I can't comment on your idea.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 11, 2009)

This mod does absolutely nothing... You have absolutely no idea what you are talking about, and if your friend the "mechanical engineer" came up with this and these values, he should really look at studying another profession.


----------



## qqwref (Jun 11, 2009)

... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ...

Can you talk faster? I can barely understand you with so many pauses.


----------



## TheJoker (Jun 11, 2009)

sorry, sir for the ellipses. 

sir dene, you are right, the two pieces remove the 66%, which is 2/3 of the slice, and the pin mod of MMP's is for the remaining slice which 1/3. it is a great mod, but you can still encounter a misalignment as that 1/3 slice or the remaining slice slip and we call it the bad slice, so the solution is avoid doing a lot of turning on the bad slice.

the two pieces glued on the center, and if we make it let say on TOP (U), you will not encounter misalignment on L R F B, you will only encounter misalignment on the U D SLICE or the BAD SLICE stated on the other thread of JASON BAUM.

everybody is avoiding that bad slice. by making the center with two pieces glued on it by gluing it and making it permanent not moving, the misalignment on U D slice will go away...

why don't you try it, it just a little mod added to the PIN MOD of MMP, as it will be only judge if it was applied, no harm done.

as you can see, it is suffice. as there will be some tiny adjustment, the center with glued on it, let say it is on TOP (U), it will not be smooth like the other cuz you actually turning the whole core, well we tried on a loose v6 black, it is not noticeable, as any you can call it a not smooth slice, but no bad slice anymore.

well i expected this to happened but it is okay, as this will be the start, and if any other have some improvement, let it be, to make the v6 good.

again sorry to you all. just trying to be a little help. that's all.

thanks a lot.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 11, 2009)

THe misalignments don't come from the outer faces... You only have 3 slices that are possible to misalign and the gluing of the 2 pieces fixes 2/3 of those slices. The pins that "MMP" added help fix the last slice that isn't affected by the glued pieces. You obviously really don't understand what's going on with his mod.


----------



## TheJoker (Jun 11, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> THe misalignments don't come from the outer faces... You only have 3 slices that are possible to misalign and the gluing of the 2 pieces fixes 2/3 of those slices. The pins that "MMP" added help fix the last slice that isn't affected by the glued pieces. You obviously really don't understand what's going on with his mod.



sorry again sir. and you are right, everything you said about the mod is correct.

the two pieces glued remove the mislign of the 2/3 slice, which leave 1/3 slice to be misalign, the the 4 pin glued on the four center remove it.

then to break it down with my mod. you will apply every step of MMP's pin mod, except for the 4 pin which remove the 1/3 or 33% of misalignment, we replace that 4 pin with our mod, our tiny mod replace the 4 pin which causes some misalignemnt, with our mod gluing the center with two pieces already glued on it. will also remove the 1/3 misalignment that the 4 pin mod eliminates, it does the same but this time the misalignment on bad slice or on the other 1/3 slice will not encounter anymore.

we pattern it on 4x4 of es, the have a fix core, for the misaligment, and the first mod on twistypuzzle which glued three on the core is horrible but also pattern on 4x4 es. well actually you only need TWO to glued on the core not THREE as stated from the original and first mod of v6 on twistypuzzle.

we're trying to duplicate what es 4x4 did to their core but using only what V6 has. and we find it.

sorry if i make an understatement. just trying to be of help. 

sorry again sir.


----------



## mazei (Jun 11, 2009)

Amazingly enough, this might work, but only in theory that is thought up in my brain.

Let me try to explain what I think happens in this mod.

There is a reason the 6x6 needs to be broken in very well. When you glue the center piece to the screw, the screw will hold on to the core(since in my experience it is quite hard to turn it), thus when doing 3D, the 3U will hold on to the middle internal layer. The pin is there to make sure it holds on to it I guess.

I just wonder now, what about doing U?? I guess its going to be one heck of a stiff U layer.

That is all that I thought of but it might be wrong. In any case, this is a forum, which is a place we discuss, so I guess my point here is contributing to the discussion.

@TheJoker: Please make a video showing the mod and the mod in action. Until then, we all will be in doubt(or maybe disprove it right away but I'm keeping an open mind).


----------



## TheJoker (Jun 11, 2009)

thanks, will give a video of this later at night, i'm on my work right now,

and you are right, screw is actually a rivet so it stuck on the core, so gluing the center to the screw will make the center not move at all, so every time you do a slice, doesn't matter which is U, 2U or 3U, the core will move, then the misalignment won't happend, just like ES 4x4, it will hold in it place no matter what you do.

this mod would benefited from those who mod the MMP's PIN MOD, as the misalignment can still occur, sometimes quite a lot, so to avoid it, we avoid using some heavy or algs turning on the BAD SLICE which holds the 1/3 of slice, the pin mod does it but sometimes it slip,

there is a downward with this mod than MMP's pin mod, the three outer slice involving the mod that the center is glue on screw, if you do slice let say U and 2U the core also moves unlike MMP's Pin mod it doesn't only on 3U the core moves. so it is not smooth like the other slice. but it is still smooth.

but since this mod only to correct the misalignment occuring once in a while of MMP's PIN MOD... this is recommended only to those who already mod their cube as the newly v6 will be having a hard time doing it... so i suggest break-in the cube first if it is new or never been mod before...

hope i help, and i will give a shot of video of this mod later, to prove this.

thanks a lot.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 11, 2009)

Yeah, in the last post of TheJoker, I got that he was trying to glue the centerpiece from twisting. I don't know why he put a pin in the original description though, because glue would take care of it enough. Also, this would end up turning pretty badly, like Scott's original mod (which I did and it was horrific).


----------



## jcuber (Jun 11, 2009)

I understand it, the only problem is, as those before me have said, that the U-layer would be very hard to turn. Congrats on getting rid of your addiction to ellipses...


----------



## TheJoker (Jun 12, 2009)

thanks. yes the U layer will be having a downside. but in a loose cube, as we only test it to my v6 black which is very loose, at first the U is not that smooth, unlike scott's original mod, three side were horrible.

in this mod only the U, only for a little while, after some lube and some solves, the U slice begin to be smooth, but not that smooth with other face. it just you have a feel of something different doing some U and 2U. but if you are doing some fast trigger move like R U R' U', it barely noticeable but still there unlike the original PIN MOD very smooth.

that is what the original PIN MOD take an advantage, as it is only rotate the core on 3U. but there is some little downside, the pin mod slip sometimes, tolerable but hey we are all here to find some solution for v6. it is only a start as some other with knowledge can find a better solution. hope somebody can improve it over the U face downside and find some solution. that is why i don't suggest doing it on a new v6. and still no harm done and it is not hard doing this mod as it is very easy to revert to the original PIN MOD.

then on my side, loosing the U smoothness over misalignment, i will prefer the first.

well this is only for the misalignment, my v6 white still has the MMP's PIN MOD. we experiment on my v6 black which is very loose. MMP knows about this as i asked some advise over email.

i can't get the video upload to youtube. but then again all was said enough with this mod. as it was a tiny revision to the original PIN MOD.

thank you very much. hope i enlightened some idea and someone continue.


----------



## mazei (Jun 12, 2009)

I think if you are not color neutral, you can put the mod on the layer that is your cross color to remove some of the effect. But it will still be a prob during edge pairing.


----------



## JLarsen (Jun 12, 2009)

I actually got the pin mod to work, and I only have 3 pins in, and it has yet to misalign. So I'm going to leave it like that.


----------



## veazer (Jun 12, 2009)

*you're an engineer?*



TheJoker said:


> here is the breakdown... we have 6 side... the two pieces that glued on the center... and let say we put it on TOP (U)... then this eliminate misalignment on L R F B... so only U D is left... which 4/6... or 83%... or 2/3 which is 66.67%... correct me if i'm wrong...
> ................
> as to our calculation... remove the 17% which is 2/6 or 1/3 which 33.33%...



umm... (ellipse - lol) With all of your engineering knowlege i hope you realize that 4/6 and 2/3 = 66.6% and that 2/3 and 4/6 are the same exact thing, right?

EDIT: Also, 2/6 and 1/3 are the same.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jun 12, 2009)

veazer said:


> TheJoker said:
> 
> 
> > here is the breakdown... we have 6 side... the two pieces that glued on the center... and let say we put it on TOP (U)... then this eliminate misalignment on L R F B... so only U D is left... which 4/6... or 83%... or 2/3 which is 66.67%... correct me if i'm wrong...
> ...



Didn't even notice that lol..nice catch .


----------



## TheJoker (Jun 13, 2009)

sorry. wrong calculation. the 83% is for 5/6. and the 17% is for 1/6.

mistype info. sorry for that. still human you know.

thank a lot. hehehehhehe.


----------



## jcuber (Jun 13, 2009)

Can I ask why you always use caps for "PIN MOD"?


----------



## Poke (Jun 13, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Can I ask why you always use caps for "PIN MOD"?



It's an abbreviation:
People
In
Need

May
Over-
Do
(Random, I know)


----------



## Shamah02 (Jun 23, 2009)

*V6 Mod Help?*

I'm currently modding my V6 with the full MMP mod, and I wanted to know if anyone has a fast way of cutting down the small bump on the smallest inner core pieces. This is by far been the hardest part of the mod to complete so far. Is this part of the mod really worthy and necessary?


----------



## Logan (Jun 23, 2009)

Use a Dremel. Yes it is worth it. It makes it stop clicking, so you can do finger tricks, turn faster, get better times, ect.


----------



## jcuber (Jun 23, 2009)

This is somewhat contriversial. Some leave slight bumps while others feel it is completely nessecary. Try the first option (relatively new thread around mentioning it somewhere) and if you don't like it, just finish completely modding it.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jun 23, 2009)

Shamah02 said:


> I'm currently modding my V6 with the full MMP mod, and I wanted to know if anyone has a fast way of cutting down the small bump on the smallest inner core pieces. This is by far been the hardest part of the mod to complete so far. Is this part of the mod really worthy and necessary?


It's not worth it because the pins are a pain in the ass to keep in there, just leave that the way it is. It only keeps the middle layer bumps it's really not that helpful.


----------



## Shamah02 (Jun 23, 2009)

jcuber said:


> This is somewhat contriversial. Some leave slight bumps while others feel it is completely nessecary. Try the first option (relatively new thread around mentioning it somewhere) and if you don't like it, just finish completely modding it.



Well I assembled my cube earlier with the corner, and inner edge mod ONLY and I didn't like the way it felt. So, I decided I'd complete the full mod. (probably not the pins though) 



Logan said:


> Use a Dremel. Yes it is worth it. It makes it stop clicking, so you can do finger tricks, turn faster, get better times, ect.



If only I had a Dremel

@ PWagner: Thanks but I wasn't talking about the pins.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Jun 23, 2009)

Shamah02 said:


> Well I assembled my cube earlier with the corner, and inner edge mod ONLY and I didn't like the way it felt. So, I decided I'd complete the full mod. (probably not the pins though)



If you take the bumps off the smallest inner pieces, then you almost have to do the pin mod. The bumps are the clicking mechanism that keeps the cube from coming misaligned. With the two pieces you glued to the core, 2 of the 3 ways for the inner layer to come out of alignment have been eliminated. The pins eliminate the third way. Without the clicking mechanism or pins, that layer will come out of alignment almost every time you turn it. I suggest stopping where you are or going all the way. A better explanation of what I just said can be found here .


----------



## 4Chan (Jun 23, 2009)

I used a rasp, or as some people call, a file.

Mine got loose really fast, as you remember, lol.

Hopefully yours will be like dudemanpp's (chris foster), which was awesome.
You could also search up dene's mod, since that one reduces pops too.
Both me and dudemanpp did that mod.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jun 23, 2009)

Shamah02 said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > This is somewhat contriversial. Some leave slight bumps while others feel it is completely nessecary. Try the first option (relatively new thread around mentioning it somewhere) and if you don't like it, just finish completely modding it.
> ...


You must do the pins if you remove those bumps, or it will be out of alignment more than 50% of the time...


----------



## Dene (Jun 23, 2009)

If you want to do the anti v-lockup mod (pins, and gluing the two inners to the core) then you have to take the bumps off the small inner bits. I recommend leaving a small bump. And yes it is going to take time. If you want your V6 to function better you are just going to have to put up with that.


----------



## Shamah02 (Jun 23, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> I used a rasp, or as some people call, a file.
> 
> Mine got loose really fast, as you remember, lol.
> 
> ...



Yea hopefully. Yours was EXTREMELY loose!



mcciff2112 said:


> Shamah02 said:
> 
> 
> > Well I assembled my cube earlier with the corner, and inner edge mod ONLY and I didn't like the way it felt. So, I decided I'd complete the full mod. (probably not the pins though)
> ...



Yea I thought this is what I'd have to do. Before I sanded down the 12 big inner pieces only and that made the cube come out of alignment even more



Dene said:


> If you want to do the anti v-lockup mod (pins, and gluing the two inners to the core) then you have to take the bumps off the small inner bits. I recommend leaving a small bump. And yes it is going to take time. If you want your V6 to function better you are just going to have to put up with that.



Well I guess I'll finish the full mod! Thanks for the help guys


----------



## luke1984 (Jun 23, 2009)

I personally feel there's absolutely no reason to remove the inner layer clicking. First of all it's a pain in the ass to sand down 22 very small pieces, especially if you have huge hands like me. And second: After breaking the cube in for a while the inner layer clicking isn't as annoying anymore. I can easily turn 3 layers with 1 finger. And I don't need to take the cube apart every now and then to put in new pins. I do think all other parts of the PiMod are a must.

I don't think it's worth the effort.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Jun 23, 2009)

luke1984 said:


> First of all it's a pain in the ass to sand down 22 very small pieces, especially if you have huge hands like me.
> 
> And I don't need to take the cube apart every now and then to put in new pins



I used an X-acto knife. Took very little time or effort to do, there was no problems at all.

I've never heard of that happening. My V6 has been modded for 4 months and I have never had to replace a pin. I guess it depends on how you put them in. I haven't had any problems with that either.


----------



## Shamah02 (Jun 23, 2009)

mcciff2112 said:


> luke1984 said:
> 
> 
> > First of all it's a pain in the ass to sand down 22 very small pieces, especially if you have huge hands like me.
> ...



Well, I finished cutting down the bumps about 30 minutes ago and it did get easier as I went on 

I am, however, very hesitant about the pin mod. 

@mcciff: What kind of superglue did you use?


----------



## luke1984 (Jun 23, 2009)

mcciff2112 said:


> luke1984 said:
> 
> 
> > First of all it's a pain in the ass to sand down 22 very small pieces, especially if you have huge hands like me.
> ...



I used an exacto knife too but it took me a while. I have very thick fingers so that didn't help much. I just couldn't get the pins to stay in or to cut them the right length. I don't think I'm going to try it again. I have a white V6 that turns heavenly and the middle layer clicking is much less firm then when I got it. Breaking it in a lot reduced the clicking by at least 50%. I can live with that.


----------



## veazer (Jun 23, 2009)

So all in all... which mods (of the 4) would you do, given an unmodded, broken in v6 white?


----------



## mcciff2112 (Jun 23, 2009)

veazer said:


> So all in all... which mods (of the 4) would you do, given an unmodded, broken in v6 white?



Personally, I would do all of them, but others may say to do everything but removing the clicking and the pins.


----------



## veazer (Jun 23, 2009)

as in numbers 1 & 3? (Glueing 2 peices and cutting down the small inner pieces?)


----------



## mcciff2112 (Jun 23, 2009)

I would say do AT LEAST:
1. Gluing pieces to core (fixes internal mechanism alignment 2/3 of the time)
2. Sanding down corner stocks and cutting off part of the center pieces (reduces pops)
3. Sanding bumps off inner edge pieces (reduces clicking of single and double layer turns)

4 is up to you. I did it and it's fine for me. It's your choice though


----------



## Nuceria (Jun 23, 2009)

The walmart near my house carries dremel tools for 20 bucks. Just a thought


----------



## JLarsen (Jun 23, 2009)

I did the full pi mod and more. More being sanding down all of the center pieces except for the corner centers. I overdo everything though. Modding is fun =]


----------



## mcciff2112 (Jun 24, 2009)

From what I read in this thread, if you do #3, then you have to go all the way through with it, because the inner edge pieces give the inner layer stability. I would strongly recommend doing the third mod, but that means you have to do the last one too (cutting the bumps off/adding pins). If you don't want to do that, just stick to the first two.


----------



## Shamah02 (Jun 24, 2009)

mcciff2112 said:


> From what I read in this thread, if you do #3, then you have to go all the way through with it, because the inner edge pieces give the inner layer stability. I would strongly recommend doing the third mod, but that means you have to do the last one too (cutting the bumps off/adding pins). If you don't want to do that, just stick to the first two.



Well I have done every mod except the pin mod. I reassembled my cube and it is a good cube. It just needs breaking in. I'll eventually do the pin mod, but for now I'll just break in my cube. My cube is still a fairly new one, so I expect it to get a lot better


----------



## DamonCubeFreak (Aug 10, 2009)

*pi mod pins with out glue?????*

Hey guys just got my v cubes and i did the pi mod on the 6 but when i went to cut the pins the fell straight away so i thought to my self:confused: solder (i dont no how to spell it) so right now im soldering my second pin in you have got ot make sure that all the glue is gone first (how do u do that) i just drilled the screws the first one hardened it less than 30 sec ill make a vid and put it in later seya


----------



## FredM (Aug 10, 2009)

Yeah, I tried it too, but solder doesn't want to stay on the screw and if you put too much, it makes a big bulb of solder. So yeah......

Maybe with more patient than me, it can work.


----------



## DamonCubeFreak (Aug 11, 2009)

yeah i used flux this acid stuff that makes the solder stick


----------



## jcuber (Aug 11, 2009)

Use superglue brand super glue, none of my pins have fallen out (yet).


----------



## uNamed2lyfe (Oct 2, 2009)

*V-Cube 6 Modification (Pi Mod)*

Hi guyz,

I recently did the 'Pi Mod' or MeMyselfAndPi's Modification for the v-cube 6.
here is the link to part 1, incase u want it: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iznig98N6zA

i did everything he tells.....but....i have a problem with 1 of my center core pieces.....(the screw rivet thing).
one of them (center core pieces)....has a messed up screw (which i messed up). it became tight....now im trying to loosen it up...but i cant because the screw is messed up. a screwdriver wont work because the screw's rivet is deformed.....so i cant use a screwdriver to loosen it up.:fp:fp:fp:fp

so i decided to use a plier to hold onto the screw in my right hand, and then twist the core away from me from my left hand which would loosen up the screw. at first it didnt work much cuz the screw was tightly in, but as i loosend it up, it became easier.
however......since the plier was being squeezed onto the screw....the sides of the screw of where i was holding it from with the pliers messed up, because of the plier. the plier made marks on the sides! so i coudnt grip the screw from the top anymore....and the screw is still tight.

since its still tight, when i assemble the cube....it doesnt work very easily.....

i did glue in the pins, but then removed them when i found out the problem,,,,since thies problem was with ALL the adjacent centers of the core which has 2 glued pieces. but i managed to loosen them up. but i can loosen this up.

i have provided a picture to make things clear but i really need help.
(the reason i only provided 1 picture is because the limit didnt allow me to attach more than 1. go n95 8gb!) lol

BOTTOMLINE: i need a way to loosen up that screw....
:confused::confused::confused:


----------



## piemaster (Oct 2, 2009)

Awww...I think I may be too late! If you had thought ahead, you should have put duct tape over the grips...


----------



## JLarsen (Oct 2, 2009)

Bottom line is, those screws can't be loosened. They have closed threads. Imagine little circles running around a nail, and encased in plastic. That's what's in there. Unless I'm confused by your post....which I am.


----------



## uNamed2lyfe (Oct 2, 2009)

*aww.....*



Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Bottom line is, those screws can't be loosened. They have closed threads. Imagine little circles running around a nail, and encased in plastic. That's what's in there. Unless I'm confused by your post....which I am.



:confused::confused::confused::fp:fp:fp
so there is no way to loosen up the screw?

how r u confused??

man i dont wanna screw this v-cube 6 up! this could me by first and last cube!! i dont think my parents will agree if i ask them to buy me another one.....aww man.....

there has to be some way...


----------



## uNamed2lyfe (Oct 2, 2009)

:confused::confused::confused::confused:


piemaster said:


> Awww...I think I may be too late! If you had thought ahead, you should have put duct tape over the grips...




what do u mean?


----------



## JLarsen (Oct 2, 2009)

No there is no way to loosen up the screw. I was confused because you said you loosened one up in your first post. Also, your cube probably isn't messed up. You just aren't used to turning a V6 yet. Assemble it, and practice. It's really not that bad.

Oh, and if you really think it's the tension of the core, you can always trade for a new one on this forum in the Buy, Sell, and Trade section.


----------



## uNamed2lyfe (Oct 2, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> No there is no way to loosen up the screw. I was confused because you said you loosened one up in your first post. Also, your cube probably isn't messed up. You just aren't used to turning a V6 yet. Assemble it, and practice. It's really not that bad.
> 
> Oh, and if you really think it's the tension of the core, you can always trade for a new one on this forum in the Buy, Sell, and Trade section.



the thing is.....i cant assemble the cube easily..because of the screw. since its not as loose as the other 3, its kinda hard to assemble it. if i do manage to assemble it....it wud be quite hard to turn because of the tight screw.....

how come there is no way to loosen up the screw?!?!?!? im sure there is.........if humankind can get to the moon....why cant we loosen up a screw?!?!? there has to be some way......

if not....then the worse thing tht cud happen is....that the v-cube pieces goes into the garbage....my parents beat me up a lil bit....i cry and weep a lil bit...and its over....

so i guess i will need to go through tht phase....


ok man, thnks for ur help.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 2, 2009)

uNamed2lyfe said:


> the thing is.....i cant assemble the cube easily..because of the screw. since its not as loose as the other 3, its kinda hard to assemble it. if i do manage to assemble it....it wud be quite hard to turn because of the tight screw.....



I suggest you try it anyway: reassemble starting with the stiff side and finish with the side opposite.



uNamed2lyfe said:


> how come there is no way to loosen up the screw?!?!?!? im sure there is.........if humankind can get to the moon....why cant we loosen up a screw?!?!? there has to be some way......



Don't panic yet - there will be a way. Humankind got to the moon by not giving up! I have dozens of projects on hold, just waiting to overcome one annoying glitch -- it's the way of hobbyist engineering.



uNamed2lyfe said:


> if not....then the worse thing tht cud happen is....that the v-cube pieces goes into the garbage....my parents beat me up a lil bit....i cry and weep a lil bit...and its over....



I call dibs on those pieces in the garbage 

V-6 spares have premium value!



uNamed2lyfe said:


> so i guess i will need to go through tht phase....



Breeze through it dude - move onto something else and a solution will come to you.


----------



## uNamed2lyfe (Oct 2, 2009)

msemtd said:


> uNamed2lyfe said:
> 
> 
> > the thing is.....i cant assemble the cube easily..because of the screw. since its not as loose as the other 3, its kinda hard to assemble it. if i do manage to assemble it....it wud be quite hard to turn because of the tight screw.....
> ...





UPDATE :: dude...i found a solution and i hv fixed the center core piece!!!! 

this is what i did.
i took a blade and i started to shave off the inside bit of the hole where the screw is. just very lightly at first, then i started to see slight improvement...so i went on. this made the screw loose from the top. now the bottom part was still tight. so i took jig-aloo (it rocks!) and using the straw, i sprayed some into the screw and started to move the center up-down, left-right......and CLICK! it worked! it is now loose and spins perfectly! just like the other ones.

now i will assemble it and then tell u wht happens.


thanks man!


----------



## panyan (Oct 2, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Bottom line is, those screws can't be loosened. They have closed threads. Imagine little circles running around a nail, and encased in plastic. That's what's in there. Unless I'm confused by your post....which I am.



yep -> they are rivets


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 2, 2009)

uNamed2lyfe said:


> UPDATE :: dude...i found a solution and i hv fixed the center core piece!!!!
> 
> this is what i did.
> i took a blade and i started to shave off the inside bit of the hole where the screw is. just very lightly at first, then i started to see slight improvement...so i went on. this made the screw loose from the top. now the bottom part was still tight. so i took jig-aloo (it rocks!) and using the straw, i sprayed some into the screw and started to move the center up-down, left-right......and CLICK! it worked! it is now loose and spins perfectly! just like the other ones.
> ...



Soooo... that CLICK you heard was perhaps the rivet/screw popping out one "notch". I'd be slightly concerned if it were to pop out any further!


----------



## uNamed2lyfe (Oct 2, 2009)

*I DID IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!WOOOOHOOOO!!!*

MAJOR UPDATE !!!

I managed to loosen up that screw and i put bak my v-cube 6 and it is amazing!
well right now it is a lil clicky but im sure after breaking in and lubricating it.....it will become much better!!!!

im so happy this turned out so well!

btw, i didnt glue pins in....well....because i was scared tht i wud mess up the screws again...maybe somewhere in the near future i might do that.

but for now,,,,i love my cube!


----------



## guinepigs rock (Oct 2, 2009)

mines like that to but i put the pins in and the screw got super glued now i cant turn it


----------



## uNamed2lyfe (Oct 3, 2009)

guinepigs rock said:


> mines like that to but i put the pins in and the screw got super glued now i cant turn it



ok thts what happened to me, with 3 of the 4 adjacent center core pieces.
here is what i did.
first, just keep turning the center piece left and right (apply some force). then once ur able to do tht, push it towards the core and pull it out. u will hear a 'click'. once u get tht, take some silicon spray (or jig-aloo which is what i used), put the straw on and spray some in the center core. u can also trye nail polish remover ( i did tht before i put in jig-aloo and it worked).

then, just keep doing this and try to loosen up the screw, if u cant, do what i did under the title MAJOR UPDATE (by me).

just do tht with glued center cores. it worked for me =)

also, u can just buy the core again separately if u want..


hope this helped.


----------



## rcnrcn927 (Mar 20, 2010)

I had this same problem. THANK YOU. I actually copy and pasted your solution into Pages (Mac equivalent of Word) and I am going to try this and hope for the best. I bought another one, so if it works, I will retry the pin mod. Tell that solution to MMaP and see if he will tell it in his new mod video.

EDIT:

Since it was 11:30 at night, I didn't bother trying to mess around with jig-a-loo. My rivet wasn't glued down, (after pulling and turning it it ungled), if was just tight. I used a blade as a lever and pushed up the arm of the core away from the core, and that did the trick. My V6 is now working.


----------



## uNamed2lyfe (Mar 20, 2010)

*im glad it works*

well im glad it worked out for u 2.....

really? u actually think my solution is worthwile....?
thnks....


tell me if u get any feedback from the pages u put my solution in..

send me a PM on youtube, my username is: uNamed2lyfe.

=)


----------



## Sherwood (Apr 19, 2010)

*Pi Mod Help*

So I was doing the Pi Mod and I'm doing the pins and a bit of glue got in the core. Now I've been twisting and turning it but that side is still way slower than the others? Is there any way I can fix this?


----------



## Parity (Apr 19, 2010)

Be patient for a response in the one answer question thread.


----------



## Edward (Apr 19, 2010)

Parity said:


> Be patient for a response in the one answer question thread.



Problem with more than one possible solution
Valid thread IMO.


----------



## Sherwood (Apr 19, 2010)

Yeah, so does anyone know? Or should I just leave it to turn slow?


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 19, 2010)

You pour solvent into the center, whilst turning constantly.

Be careful, might do more harm than help.


----------



## Dene (Apr 19, 2010)

I did the same thing. Here is what I did:

I put it in my draw for a few months.
Then I finally got it out, got a small blade in there and dug the glue out. It took a long time. Unfortunately you are going to have to put in the hard yards. Be very careful not to eat away too much of the plastic. My 6x6 is back in beautiful shape. But as I say, it is going to take a long time and a lot of careful hard work to get all that glue out of there and the core back into good shape.


----------



## Sherwood (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks. How did you manage to get a blade in there?


----------



## Dene (Apr 19, 2010)

Well actually the first problem I had was that the core piece wouldn't move at all. I had to push up and down and up and down a lot before I broke the inital glue barrier. Then I pushed it down as much as possible so the rivet would be out of the way, then I would just get a small blade point in there (I think I used a craft knife point, which is now blunt).


----------



## Sherwood (Apr 19, 2010)

Ah, good idea thanks 

Edit: It worked!! Thanks so much Dene. Now I have to work on getting the dried glue out of one of the screws lol


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 21, 2010)

Now, the only thing you have to do is forget about glue and let soldering be your mastertool


----------



## James Ludlow (Apr 21, 2010)

Dene said:


> But as I say, it is going to take a long time and a lot of careful hard work to get all that glue out of there and the core back into good shape.



You could try making an adjustable core.


----------



## Dene (Apr 22, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > But as I say, it is going to take a long time and a lot of careful hard work to get all that glue out of there and the core back into good shape.
> ...



How is that going to help with the glue issue?


----------



## Cubez0r (Jul 7, 2010)

*Pi mod pin candidates?*

Hi all. 

Okay so recently, I just fiinished all the sanding of my V6. For the pins, I wonder what I should use to hold the mechanism in place. I have split pins, but I'm not sure if I can solder those in (might break after wear and tear?). They're 1.6 x 25 mm whatever that means. Does anyone have any suggestions as to what type of pin I should use? If so, comment below . 

-Cubez0r


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Jul 7, 2010)

Paper clips? Or thumbtacks if it's long enough.


----------



## VP7 (Jul 7, 2010)

Cubez0r said:


> They're 1.6 x 25 mm whatever that means.
> -Cubez0r



.063 Round x .984 Long.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 14, 2010)

Sewing pins work. The tip.


----------



## Cubez0r (Jul 17, 2010)

Okay so after experimenting, split pins stay in the longest because, they are more like a rectangle shape rather than a cylinder shape so the sideways movement is less. Also, the finest size split pin fits into the rivet PERFECTLY. Also, my split pins are from the Zenith company if that helps.


----------



## emolover (Oct 21, 2010)

*So im trying to do Pi's pin mod*

What glue should I use to glue the pins in. Is there a perfect glue? I also tried to soder it and that didnt work. So what should I do.


----------



## flan (Oct 21, 2010)

I used araldite, but I had blunt short wire cutters and pulled the pins out trying to clip them. Havent got round to redoing it. However the glue seemed strong


----------



## cheatman (Feb 6, 2011)

*v cube 6 problem*

Hi
Yesterday I modifated my v-cube 6. I used MeMyselfandPi video. I've done Sanding down the smaller inner pieces Sanding down the larger inner pieces and nothing more.
This is vid with my cube. What have i to do?


----------



## kpcube (Feb 6, 2011)

It loooks like you have a core misalignment, higher order cubes seem to all have this issue. See if you can locate the screw by speading the puzzle apart if it's not under the center then it's misaligned. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rs_aN0kiDWA this vid shows how to fix it on a 4x4 but the principle is the same.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Feb 6, 2011)

If you do the rest of the V3 Pi Mod, it fixes that issue but it does involve pins and glue. Also, I think it can be rectified by turing the movable layer about 360degress then trying again so that the mechanism can click back into place


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 6, 2011)

There's a reason why the MMAP mod includes pins. If you sanded all of the internal pieces, there is nothing to keep the core in alignment. You will have to add pins to your core, or else you "bricked" your 6x6.


----------



## ASH (Feb 6, 2011)

First one should think about the mod one wants to do. Afterwards do the mod (or not, respectively). 

And if this wasn't successful:
Think (after seeing the problem) before:
-making a videos
-uploading it
-starting a thread
-making an approach to others (ok, this is implied buy the thread...) 

"Your brain is an amazing thing; use it!"

Sorry for flaming, but I simply couldn't stand it.


----------



## chris410 (Feb 8, 2011)

My V6 arrived and after solving it, I took it apart to perform the mod because the cube as it comes from the factory is horrible. With that being said, has anyone soldered the pins instead of using glue?


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 8, 2011)

kpcube said:


> higher order cubes seem to all have this issue.


 
u sure bro?


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 8, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> Save the drama for your llama.


----------



## aikikai_cuber (Feb 8, 2011)

chris410 said:


> My V6 arrived and after solving it, I took it apart to perform the mod because the cube as it comes from the factory is horrible. With that being said, has anyone soldered the pins instead of using glue?


I soldered mine


----------



## chris410 (Feb 8, 2011)

aikikai_cuber said:


> I soldered mine



Has it held up or have you needed to replace the pin since soldering? I think I'm going to go that route, I don't like the idea of having to replace a glued pin every X amount of solves.


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 8, 2011)

chris410 said:


> Has it held up or have you needed to replace the pin since soldering? I think I'm going to go that route, I don't like the idea of having to replace a glued pin every X amount of solves.


 
I soldered mine, and if you do it right, the pins are quite secure. It does take 3 hands to really do it well though.


----------



## IngeniousBanana (Feb 8, 2011)

"modifated"


----------



## chris410 (Feb 8, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> I soldered mine, and if you do it right, the pins are quite secure. It does take 3 hands to really do it well though.



Thanks everyone! I took the cube apart so if I get some time this weekend I'll buy the bit for the dremel along with a soldering iron and get to work! I hope V-Cubes improves the design of this cube in the "6b"


----------



## VCUBEFAN28 (Aug 12, 2011)

*Should I mod my V-Cube 6*

Hi, 

I am starting to get into big cube solving (5x5, 6x6, 7x7), and I own a V6, but I am unsure if I should mod it or not! I want to make it better, but I dont want to mess up and ruin a 50 Dollar Cube! Any Advice? Vote in the Poll or comment below... or both 

Thanks

Cameron


----------



## Selkie (Aug 12, 2011)

I have modded mine and very pleased with the results though it does still require some more breaking in.

be aware if you do the pin mod however that you are resigning yourself to maintenance of replacing pins, they will not stay in forever. I lost 1 of the 4 when I actually did it and a further one since. I'll be replacing those two this weekend.

Make sure you follow the very latest version of MeMySelfAndPi's video on modding it as there are some useful tips not in the earlier videos.


----------



## Lochran (Aug 12, 2011)

u should mod it but it depends on your modding skills

btw i am aussie


----------



## Dene (Aug 12, 2011)

No need.


----------



## VCUBEFAN28 (Aug 12, 2011)

Dene said:


> No need.


 
Why?


----------



## LouisCormier (Aug 12, 2011)

I would suggest partially modding it: glue the two pieces to the core, sand the fat inner edges and do the corner mod (pop reduction). Don't do the sand mod!
The 3rd layer will still click but it's ok.


----------



## cityzach (Aug 12, 2011)

definitely mod it if have the materials, and the skills. if not, you could send it to memyselfandpi to mod for u


----------



## asportking (Aug 12, 2011)

cityzach said:


> definitely mod it if have the materials, and the skills. if not, you could send it to memyselfandpi to mod for u


 
He does that?


----------



## radmin (Aug 12, 2011)

I soldered my pins it so they never come out. But it still gets misaligned from time to time.
Instead of the "dirt" mod, I recommend Jigaloo, same effect, no cleanup.


----------



## cyoubx (Aug 12, 2011)

I had little modding experience when I modded mine. The most I ever did before the project was sanding a 3x3. It turns out, the mod really isn't that hard. It just takes a lot of time.

For the pins, I used paper clips since they seemed to be sturdier. I precut them, then glued them in.

1 out of the 4 pins fell out on the first day. The other 3 are still in there (it's been six months ish).

Really not a hard mod to do. Go for it.


----------



## luke1984 (Aug 12, 2011)

The V-6 is pretty awful out of the box (for speedcubers al least), so yes, you should mod it. I personally never liked the pin mod though, but the other parts of the Pi-Mod make it much, much better.


----------



## Rubiksfreak (Feb 14, 2013)

*Vcube 6x6 pins*

Is there any other way to keep the inner layer in allignment other than pins. The super glue never holds and your bound to have them fall out at one point or another.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 14, 2013)

clean out all the glue thats in there when the pins fall out and use stronger glue. or get a shengshou 6x6


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 14, 2013)

Can try soldering them in, but MM&P had a reason to use super glue, not sure why. Gotta rewatch his vids.


----------



## radmin (Feb 14, 2013)

I soldered mine. You have to use a low wattage iron and be careful not to melt the core.


----------



## EMI (Feb 14, 2013)

Rubiksfreak said:


> Is there any other way to keep the inner layer in allignment other than pins. The super glue never holds and your bound to have them fall out at one point or another.



Mine also didn't stay at first. This is how I made them stay: I roughened both the screws and the pins (using metal file/ sand paper) and then used normal super glue. I waited three days so it could dry. That was ~years ago and no pins fell out since


----------



## MostEd (Feb 14, 2013)

I soldered 2 pins on one cube, and glued in 2, the glued in ones fell off eventually and are somewhere in the cube probably.
It turns amazing. Just gotta be careful on the core, make sure it's a bit loose not to habe the pin and scew turn., not too much.


----------

